# Peaking for 2 separate events and losing and gaining form



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I've looked around on the internet but can't really find anything specific. I peaked for an event that took place last weekend (31st May). I got it just right. I am in peak condition but know that is likely to last for 6 or 7 weeks. However, I want to peak again for an event on the 6th of September. I need some info on how to lose my form now to then regain it in time for September. What I am thinking is along the lines of taking a week completely off the bike from now starting today 5th of June through to the 12th of June inclusive. Then doing steady rides in Zones 1, 2, and 3 (my max pulse is 201 so Zone 3 would be around 160) for the rest of June. Then the idea would be to start intervals/intensive training in July through to the end of August. My theory/hope is that I will lose just enough form to be able to regain it reasonably quickly but these next 3 weeks will help me recharge the legs a bit. Any ideas or suggestions would be helpful.


----------

